# Swapping tracks



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

I have a older mid to late 80’s steel tank YS624 and a early to mid 90’s steel tank YS624, I’d like to swap the tracks from the older to the newer machine, how big a job is that, is it pretty straight forward or is there more to it than I’m thinking?


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

Well was as simple a job as it looked to be.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Glad it worked out..


----------

